# Spalted Western Maple Burl



## NeilYeag (Nov 26, 2019)

Scales from Andrew @El Guapo !

This one turned out Nice, I think, Still needs final sharpening and some clean up.:
01 tool steel blade @ 59-60Hrc 3.0mm (1/8”) thickness 24-25 degree bevel
Blade length approximately 95mm (3 3/4”)

Blade width approximately 42mm (1 5/8")
Overall length approximately 200mm (8”)

Weight approximately 220 grams (7.8 oz.)
Hand Made Water Buffalo Sheath with custom color linen thread stitching

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 26, 2019)

Very cool scales,I like the blue stitching on the sheath really looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (Nov 26, 2019)

That one is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 26, 2019)

Vibrant knife and sheath! Colors explode in beauty! Craftsmanship is impeccable! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous! All that info and nothing about the liners! You're slipping!


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 27, 2019)

Gee Neil...………..okay, even fingers are speechless

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 27, 2019)

Great work. I may need to hit Your site and order a knife using a scale I sold you. Been wishing never sold it. Great work. Love seeing progression of you knifes as time goes on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2019)

I love the knife.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 28, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! All that info and nothing about the liners! You're slipping!



Ha my bad! Liners are G10, Blue and White!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 28, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Great work. I may need to hit Your site and order a knife using a scale I sold you. Been wishing never sold it. Great work. Love seeing progression of you knifes as time goes on.



Awesome, which scale ha, I bought a few from you!


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 29, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> Awesome, which scale ha, I bought a few from you!



Really liked these two the most. Hard decision to pick but leaning toward dark blue. Hoping soon to get back to dying woods, got some new things want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

OH YEAH the second one for sure!!


----------

